
Ask HN: How does an hacker (you) write his notes in the notebook - digamber_kamat
Apparently a notebook and a pen is the most loved gadgets of hackers.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2245560<p>I am not surprised with this, in fact I love making notes about everything.<p>But how do you guys organize these notes? Does your notebook has sections ? Does it have an index?<p>Do you write in plain English or have you developed your own shorthand ?<p>I liked the book "Personal Software Process" and my note-making is largely inspired from that.<p>I have an Table of Contents, Timelog, Sections, Plans for the week-ahead, review of last week and a running counter which tells me how much time I am spending on each activity every week.<p>What about you guys ?
======
JoeAltmaier
Date and initial each page in the corner. Right-side page for topics, left-
side for scratch.

Summarize every couple of days with a Todo list on a fresh page; check off
items on previous pages.

Review last dozen pages every few days, looking for un-checked items.

~~~
Swannie
Pretty similar here too.

For work, with a nice A4 pad:

I only date if it's a meeting/phone call. Otherwise I'm a bit lax, never found
that to be a problem.

I don't distinguish between scratch and "tidy". Tidy means it probably should
be in a version controlled document. Which means I usually draw a box around
it to remind myself to document it.

Also I place a single diagonal line through "dead" pages or parts of pages. A
good reminder to go back and document/deal with stuff that isn't crossed out.

I've played with folding/snipping corners of dead pages, leaving only very
useful stuff un-folded. Works well for day book type stuff, but not if you're
noting concepts/ideas you'll reference again.

I leave the first pages free, and have some kind of index/overview.

Back pages are usually for quick notes that are unrelated to current stuff.

If it's a new project, always flick 2 pages or so forwards, to give space for
tidy up of old project/handover work.

For less formal notes, I use coloured stickies in my notebook - good for phone
numbers/email addresses of people in meetings/on calls/to contact.

Whilst one-note looks great, my notebooks consist mostly of: diagrams, free
form tables, nested lists & flowcharts. Only if I'm reviewing for personal use
do I have dense text.

Want to figure out how to integrate whiteboard photos into my processes nicely
though!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Date/initial vital for patent filing.

------
noig3
I use notepad as well as dead tree notepads and pen.

Any kind of ball point pen. The notepad must be a reporters notepad or a
regular sized notepad. I dislike writing on pieces of paper that are too
small.

------
bartonfink
I just date everything and avoid structure. I use paper as a free-form
extension of my own memory, so everything needs to be as ad-hoc as possible.

------
silent1mezzo
I categorize it into Random Thoughts, Startup Ideas and Programming snippets
(things I think of for my current projects).

------
mkr-hn
I use a mix of a small hard-backed notebook and OneNote.

------
JonLim
> an hacker

Urge to kill... rising...

